# The Lost World... Of Bolbitis



## Niton (28 Dec 2019)

Hi everyone,
I was planning on starting a new scape in the new year inspired by Cinescaper's Lost World scape



So I've been patiently collecting the following hardware:

30cm cube aquarium (https://www.amazon.co.uk/CROCI-Wave-Zen-Artist-Tank)
All Pond Solutions HO+ 800 filter
Concrete Buddha statue!
Tropica plant substrate 3l
Twinstar 300e with in-line dimmer
I plan to plant as per Cinescaper's suggestions with low demand plants, including:

Bolbitis heudelotii

Micrsorum
Hydrocotyle tripartita

Crypts
Rotala (species tbc)
Limnophila sessiliflora

Bacopa Caroliniana
Liliaeopsis Brasiliensis
A few mosses here and there
I was going to be patient but @Geoffrey Rea's vast portions of Bolbitis arrived to day and I had literally no room to put them in my 60L so an interim solution has been hastily fashioned in a very temporary location (any excuse to open and play with presents)!







There are a few things going on here:

Testing the tank and light listed above are in good working order
Planning on moving my 60L from it's current position and the cube and that tank are going to be placed together on a sideboard.  The sideboard is being sanded and oiled before it is tank ready so the above is temporary for a couple of weeks (I hope)!
When I move the 60L I'm going to use the external Oase FiltoSmart Thermo 100 (from @Deano3 ) on that tank so I thought it would be an opportunity to start cycling that filter... I've 'pimped' it as per the video here  adding some Biohome media from PondGuru (https://filterpro.co.uk/biohome-media-3-c.asp)
It's the temporary tank for keeping the Bolbitis going until I'm ready to plant 'properly'.  There is going to be loads spare!

A couple of queries I have that I'd appreciate any input about:

Without adding livestock how long should I leave the Oase running on this tank before I can consider it cycled and ready to swap on to the 60L?  I've added decholrinated tap water and will continue to do so during the cycling period.
Are there any devices that can control output flow to lilypipes?  The Oase has no option to reduce output flow so I was wondering if flow could be otherwise adjusted.
I'm really looking forward to starting the scape properly and as I'm feeling enthusiastic about it I thought I'd start the journal from now!

When the scape is ready for livestock I plan on getting some yellow cardina from @Steve Buce, some Otos and may be a Betta (trying to read up on keeping them)

A few more tank pictures:


 

 

 

 



As always any comments, suggestions or observations are welcomed.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (29 Dec 2019)

Niton said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Are there any devices that can control output flow to lilypipes?  The Oase has no option to reduce output flow so I was wondering if flow could be otherwise adjusted.



What I did is use the valve from the included pipes to the outlet of the filter just cut a part of one of the pipes en put the hose on that. It's important to use the outflow instead of the inflow with this filter else it will suck in air into the filter. You could also buy just an eheim ball valve for a cleaner look, but I just went for the cheaper option since it was already included with the package. Just place it out of sight.


----------



## Niton (29 Dec 2019)

@DeepMetropolis thanks for the advice that makes a lot of sense!


----------



## Gill (29 Dec 2019)

Nice idea for a scape. 
Off topic question. Where did you get that twisty candelabra from please. TIA

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Niton (29 Dec 2019)

@Gill wow good spot! It was actually a Christmas present we were given a few years ago. I'm afraid I don't know exactly where it came from but I vaguely recall seeing them in Debenhams at some time.
Quick Google tells me they are called loop candelabras and can be found easily example https://www.johnlewis.com/black-blum-loop-candelabra-2-arm/copper/p1492312


----------



## Gill (29 Dec 2019)

Cheers, saved it.


----------



## Niton (29 Dec 2019)

So as the tanks going to be running a fishless and substrate-less cycle I've started adding a bit of fish food and some bacteria starter balls to try and get a complete cycle done. 

I'll likely be running the new and old filter for a couple of weeks in any case on the 60l tank when it's moved just to make sure.

Today I added the Buddha might as well get it soaked for the next few weeks...


----------



## Deano3 (30 Dec 2019)

Think this is a great idea for a small scape should look great, and i would do that run both filters for a few weeks and should cycle it.

looking forward to this one , see you have a  lot of plants already so hopefully no much algae at start.

Keep the updates coming.
Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Niton (2 Feb 2020)

I have gotten a bit impatient and a trip to Pets at Home (I know) saw me grab a few plants and I decided to plant up. 
All hardscape and planted in a hurry so I'm sure there will be changes! 
A couple of pictures.


----------



## Aqua360 (2 Feb 2020)

Niton said:


> I have gotten a bit impatient and a trip to Pets at Home (I know) saw me grab a few plants and I decided to plant up.
> All hardscape and planted in a hurry so I'm sure there will be changes!
> A couple of pictures.
> View attachment 131190 View attachment 131191 View attachment 131192 View attachment 131193 View attachment 131194 View attachment 131195 View attachment 131196



Looks great, if you don't mind feedback, the wood on the left detracts from the statues presence; interferes with the focus point/head of the Buddha as it's very close


----------



## Niton (3 Feb 2020)

Aqua360 said:


> Looks great, if you don't mind feedback, the wood on the left detracts from the statues presence; interferes with the focus point/head of the Buddha as it's very close


I'm going to see how it grows in before making changes but I agree that the wood is a bit close.


----------



## HafMan (3 Feb 2020)

The lost world is a favourite of mine so I’ll be keeping an eye on this one. great work so far


----------



## Niton (3 Feb 2020)

HafMan said:


> The lost world is a favourite of mine so I’ll be keeping an eye on this one. great work so far


Yeah I think CineScaper makes things look very easy! I'll likely come home to see everything uprooted and floating at the top of the tank!


----------



## HafMan (3 Feb 2020)

Niton said:


> Yeah I think CineScaper makes things look very easy! I'll likely come home to see everything uprooted and floating at the top of the tank!


I have that happen regularly


----------



## Deano3 (4 Feb 2020)

I really like it something different with the statue, i have always wanted to do a ship wreck tank maybe one day.

Let me know of want any rotala or siamensis 53b and next time i do a trim i will get some sent over that wont be a problem  be a few weeks at least i imagine but will give u some trimmings.

Keep us posted nick
Dean


----------



## Niton (4 Feb 2020)

@Deano3 appreciate that mate. I'll let you know how it's getting on and will give you a shout if I have space for anything!


----------



## Niton (4 Feb 2020)

@Aqua360 slight tweak last night...


----------



## Deano3 (4 Feb 2020)

Niton said:


> @Deano3 appreciate that mate. I'll let you know how it's getting on and will give you a shout if I have space for anything!


Yeah if need any dont hesitate to ask so i can repay the favour , tank lookong good mate.

Dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Niton (8 Feb 2020)

Week after main planting completed.

 All is going well I think. Starting to get some gunk from the wood but I had this in my other tank and expect it to go when livestock is added. 

Dosing EI and LC with daily 15% water changes.  Will likely go daily water changes this week too. 

Added some Rotala H'ra thanks @buttons and looking forward to some Hydrocotyle coming form @jolt100.



 

 

 
Will be going on holiday for a week soon. Fingers crossed its OK when I get back! 

@Steve Buce I'll be getting in touch for some yellow shrimp soon!


----------



## Niton (23 Feb 2020)

Well back from holiday and managed to get the tank moved to its permanent place. 

Happy with how its coped not getting ferts or LC. Looks like it's growing in nicely. 

First livestock due to be in some time next week.


----------



## Niton (3 Mar 2020)

Quick update this week. Slight trim of the stem plants to get a bit more room for my betta that is coming this week.

Lovely delivery of Blue shrimp from @Steve Buce that are just acclimating.

Pics...


----------



## Niton (3 Mar 2020)

Some pictures of the shrimp getting used to their new surroundings.


----------



## Niton (5 Mar 2020)

So Joe the betta came today from Chen's Bettas UK. I've never kept betta fish before and my day has been spent checking which corner he's hiding in and searching the nooks and crannies to see he's OK!


----------



## Deano3 (5 Mar 2020)

Niton said:


> So Joe the betta came today from Chen's Bettas UK. I've never kept betta fish before and my day has been spent checking which corner he's hiding in and searching the nooks and crannies to see he's OK!
> 
> View attachment 132130 View attachment 132131 View attachment 132132 View attachment 132133


Stunning and them shrimp will match the betta, they look very happy.

Would love some of the blue shrimp at some point i cant wait to rescape

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Niton (5 Mar 2020)

@Deano3 if I have any offspring from the blues I'll give you a shout.


----------



## Niton (5 Mar 2020)

Joe is a proper little poser...


----------



## CooKieS (5 Mar 2020)

I bet he love his jungly tank 

mine spent his time hunting snails and baby blue velvet shrimps


----------



## Niton (6 Mar 2020)

CooKieS said:


> I bet he love his jungly tank
> 
> mine spent his time hunting snails and baby blue velvet shrimps


I'm really paranoid he gets stuck somewhere.  I checked him this morning and he was between the glass and the heater shroud that I have.  His gills were moving so I figured to just leave him...


----------



## CooKieS (6 Mar 2020)

Niton said:


> I'm really paranoid he gets stuck somewhere.  I checked him this morning and he was between the glass and the heater shroud that I have.  His gills were moving so I figured to just leave him...



Don’t worry bettas like to do that kind of things...


----------



## Gill (7 Mar 2020)

lovely Betta, looks like he has a bit of marble in him, so don't be surprised if he changes colour from time to time.


----------



## Matt @ ScapeEasy (11 Mar 2020)

Your Betta will learn to associate you with food and come to you when you are present (even the noise of you coming near the tank can trigger them


----------



## chris_nguyen (12 Jan 2021)

Hi guys,

I just want to ask about where I can buy this Concrete Buddha statue? I living in Vietnam but I want to buy this statue.
PS: Your lost world so cool.

Thanks!


----------



## Niton (12 Jan 2021)

Hi @chris_nguyen I picked up my statue from ebay there was a lot of listings for them.


----------



## Deano3 (12 Jan 2021)

looks great doesn't it, MD fish tanks just done something similar, i would check garden centres etc looking for one chris


----------



## Cesgov (22 Nov 2021)

Niton said:


> Hola, [USER = 21848] @chris_nguyen [/ USER]. Recogí mi estatua de eBay, había muchos anuncios para ellos.





Niton said:


> Hola, [USER = 21848] @chris_nguyen [/ USER]. Recogí mi estatua de eBay, había muchos anuncios para ellos.


Un buen día soy César, espero que me puedas ayudar, estaba buscando la estatua de Buda para hacer el mismo proyecto y no la encuentro, será posible que me digas dónde conseguirla o un enlace al vendedor yo no he sabido como encontrarlo en ebay y bueno si no te molesto en preguntarte tambien que medidas tiene y que material es, agradezco cualquier dato que me puedas dar


----------

